
You Are Most Likely Misusing Docker - _query
http://www.mpscholten.de/docker/2016/01/27/you-are-most-likely-misusing-docker.html
======
mcansky
clickbait, title should be "come and look at Nix, an idea of mine to solve
software packaging problem"

~~~
_query
Docker shows that people are looking for solutions to the software packaging
problem. Docker is part of the argument.

------
ma1069
[https://xkcd.com/927/](https://xkcd.com/927/) (couldn't resist :P )

